# Honda GX120 (HX2)



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

I am reassembling a Honda GX120 engine. When I install the rod cap and bolts finger tight the crankshaft and piston move smoothly and easily. When I tighten the bolts before torquing them everything locks up.

All parts are heavily oiled and aided by engine assembly lube.

What could be causing this seizure?


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

make sure rod cap is not reversed !mike


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

I called a Honda dealer and was told that the oil flipper should point downward.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

Bryanser said:


> I called a Honda dealer and was told that the oil flipper should point downward.


you would be correct. you have the connecting rod the right way right, i mean it can only go one way if the flipper is going to go on right. so where is it binding at? i would start there and work your way backwards.

also what do you mean tightening them down before torquing? if you get them to tight its possible there could be some binding. that's why you finger tight, then torque with a torque wrench. sounds like your over tightening. i would loosen the bolts a 1/4 turn if that and see if it binds still. if not there over tight.


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Rather than run the bolts in with my fingers I turn them in with a 10 wrench until snug and then finished with a torque wrench.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

what torque are you going to ? remember that most of the specs in the manual are metric , your torque on those bolts should only be 9 ft lbs.


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm going to try and run today for the first time since reassembling it.


----------

